# woot x3!



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

3 of my cherry shrimp are holding eggs now and almost every female has a "saddle" thing and is ready to breed.


----------



## cocomania (Nov 16, 2007)

Congratz:fun:.


----------

